# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  HCM_Servo, Alpha, Khớp nối trục và ...

## quangnguyen89ck

ACSERVO đã về. Đẹp long lanh tô bánh canh
Mr-J2S-20A 


Phụ kiện kèm theo bao gồm: dây encoder Zin dài 5m. dây nối dài motor và jack đầy đủ.( trên hình còn thiếu 1 jack )
Gía 2tr9/bộ, mua từ 3 bộ có FIX
 Mr-J2S-10A


Phụ kiện kèm theo bao gồm: dây encoder Zin dài 5m. dây nối dài motor và jack đầy đủ.( trên hình còn thiếu 1 jack )
Gía 1tr9/bộ,  mua từ 3 bộ có FIX
Khớp nối mềm
6-6,6-8,8-10,10-14,8-14

Alpha em chưa up vì đang chờ gạch
các bác ghé cửa hàng *Linh Kiện Chế Tạo Máy CNC* số 336 Phan Văn Trị P.11-Q.Bình Thạnh để xem hàng trực tiếp nha, còn nữa em up sau
Thanks các bác  :Smile:  hí hí hí

----------


## anhthai20121991

a có khớp nối mềm 6.35-6.35 và 6.35-10 ko anh

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> a có khớp nối mềm 6.35-6.35 và 6.35-10 ko anh


có 6.35-6.35 nha anh, khớp các đăng, loại chịu tải cực kì cao

----------


## tranhung123456

mua 3 cái khớp nối cái nằm trên hết bên trái hình khớp nối bán bao nhiêu 1 cái inbox nha
loại lỗ trong 10mm-14mm

----------


## tranhung123456

http://s1318.photobucket.com/user/ga...srdfn.png.html
mua 3 cái trong hình đỏ lỗ trong 10mm-14mm bác có để cho tớ kèm giá và TK vietcombank

----------


## wabot9x

cho em xin giá khớp nối mềm các kích thước, em muốn lấy mỗi loại 2 cái !

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> cho em xin giá khớp nối mềm các kích thước, em muốn lấy mỗi loại 2 cái !


Có nhiều loại lắm bác. Bác qua lựa trực tiếp nhá.giá từ 80k đến 150k

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Alpha đã hết, chỉ còn motor rời nha các bác.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Combo Z 




hành trình 110
Gía 700K
Thông số chi tiết có tại http://muabancnc.com/index.php?route...product_id=116

----------


## duytrungcdt

> combo z 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hành trình 110
> gía 700k
> thông số chi tiết có tại http://muabancnc.com/index.php?route...product_id=116


anh có mấy bộ z như vậy ạ thank a

----------


## tranhung123456

bác Quảng đi học tiếng Anh về chưa lên mạng dc hả tớ đã chuyển khoảng VCB cho bác rồi nếu bác con bộ Z nào cứ SMS cho tớ nhé 
bác có còn cái cục chống nhiễu ko  để cho tớ 1 cái

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

tiếp theo là mấy em* SIGMA5* hàng đẹp long lanh không tì vết. *750W* không hộp số như hình, , *400w*và *200W*  dây và Jack zin


*Gía 750W 8tr3*
*400W giá 5tr*
*200W giá 3tr* 
*tổng 18 bộ trong đó 3 bộ 750w, 4bộ 400w và 11 bộ 200w*
ưu tiên lấy hết ạ.
*-Bàn XY Hành trình sấp xỉ 300x600 (hặoc làm XZ)
*
Y ray Iko bản 20, X bản 15. vitme phi 16 bước 20
*Gía 5tr5*

có tại Cửa hàng *Linh Kiện Chế Tạo Máy CNC* số 336 Phan Văn Trị -P.11- Q.Bình Thạnh
thanks các bác

----------


## tranhung123456

bộ XY ai mà nhanh tay vậy tớ SMS mà có người nhanh hơn mình 
có lẻ bỏ nghiệp chơi CNC này quá mua nhiều quá rồi mà chả dùng dc 
ở xa mua rồi về ráp lại ko dc nên để đó ngó chơi 
(chẳng hạn như mua bác quảng 3 cái khớp về ráp vô thì cái lỗ ngay cây vitme nhỏ hơn )
bây giờ muốn mua cái bộ XY lại ko dc

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> bộ XY ai mà nhanh tay vậy tớ SMS mà có người nhanh hơn mình 
> có lẻ bỏ nghiệp chơi CNC này quá mua nhiều quá rồi mà chả dùng dc 
> ở xa mua rồi về ráp lại ko dc nên để đó ngó chơi 
> (chẳng hạn như mua bác quảng 3 cái khớp về ráp vô thì cái lỗ ngay cây vitme nhỏ hơn )
> bây giờ muốn mua cái bộ XY lại ko dc


Anh Hùng nếu cần thì em cho anh số anh Hải.anh thương lượng,có 2 bộ lận á.

----------


## Gamo

> bộ XY ai mà nhanh tay vậy tớ SMS mà có người nhanh hơn mình 
> có lẻ bỏ nghiệp chơi CNC này quá mua nhiều quá rồi mà chả dùng dc 
> ở xa mua rồi về ráp lại ko dc nên để đó ngó chơi 
> (chẳng hạn như mua bác quảng 3 cái khớp về ráp vô thì cái lỗ ngay cây vitme nhỏ hơn )
> bây giờ muốn mua cái bộ XY lại ko dc


Ngoài bãi Q8 có 1 bộ XY tương tự á nhưng lớn hơn (hành trình trục dài nhất khoảng 1m nếu nhớ ko nhầm). Giá khoảng 6-9tr.

----------


## tranhung123456

mấy bác bán đồ mà ko kiểm tra trước mua về lau chùi thấy rơ chán quá

1 bộ tương tự như hình

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> mấy bác bán đồ mà ko kiểm tra trước mua về lau chùi thấy rơ chán quá
> 
> 1 bộ tương tự như hình


Cứ gửi lại em :P

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Ngoài bãi Q8 có 1 bộ XY tương tự á nhưng lớn hơn (hành trình trục dài nhất khoảng 1m nếu nhớ ko nhầm). Giá khoảng 6-9tr.


Trục dài nhất là 950 anh,  :Smile:  ngoài đó với của em bằng nhau.  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## tranhung123456

> Anh Hùng nếu cần thì em cho anh số anh Hải.anh thương lượng,có 2 bộ lận á.
> Cứ gửi lại em :P


Thanks Bác Quảng nhiều mình chỉ nói AE sau này kiểm tra hàng trước còn mấy bộ XY đó khi nào rãnh mình vô trực tip xem và mua luôn
Bác Quảng có cặp ray + con trược nào dài 250mm - 300mm bản 15mm - 20mm thì để lại cho tớ làm trục Z

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

2 Em hộp giảm tốc Bi Kamo

Tỉ số : 1:10
Đường kính 100
cốt ra 20.
tặng kèm con động cơ servo Pana 400w như hình.
Gía 800k/em
Còn đây là động cơ *Alpha Step* , Gía và thông số có bên web nhá các bác

----------


## MINHAT

> 2 Em hộp giảm tốc Bi Kamo
> 
> Tỉ số : 1:10
> Đường kính 100
> cốt ra 20.
> tặng kèm con động cơ servo Pana 400w như hình.
> Gía 800k/em
> Còn đây là động cơ *Alpha Step* , Gía và thông số có bên web nhá các bác


 ASM66MC-P10:  Động cơ size 60 có thắng từ và hộp số tỉ lệ 1:10
Cái này có river ko Quảng ?
Nếu có thì để a 3 bộ nha

----------


## tranhung123456

mua đi bạn MINHAT drive thì mua tạm robo3T mà sài tạm vài tháng

----------


## MINHAT

Hazzz hôm qua lên chỗ Quảng mà quên mất để chuyến sau lên lấy về ngâm cú
Mà hình như bác tranhung cung o Tây Ninh phải ko ợ nếu đúng thì hôm nào ghé trang bang giao luu nhé

----------

